# Sad News for Koei Kan karate do



## twendkata71 (Nov 4, 2009)

*I just found out that Master Brian Frost 7th dan of the Koei Kan passed away. He was the head representative for Koei Kan karate do in the US. *


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 4, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that.  I drive past that dojo all the time, if it's the one I'm thinking of, in Hazel Park, MI.


----------



## Miles (Nov 4, 2009)

I too drive past the Koei Kan dojo nearly every day and was saddened to learn of Sensei Frost's death.  He was a friend of a friend who told me Frost was one of the greatest American martial artists.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 4, 2009)

.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 5, 2009)

Rip


----------

